# Tivo has developed a lisp



## fatnose (Apr 25, 2005)

In the last 3 days or so, anything my Tivo records has a lisp. It cycles ever 30 seconds or so and lasts for approx 5 seconds. It sounds like high level distortion.
Could it be that I need to re tune my Tivo or something more worrying, But I am going NTL Digital on Tuesday and might just wait.


Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Cycles? You mean 're-boots'? Maybe a database problem, or a failing hard drive? The former you'll fix when you move to NTL. The latter is well-documented around here


----------



## fatnose (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry what I should have said it distorts every 30 seconds or so, for about 5 seconds.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Right. Well, not a DB thing then. I'd still suspect the hard drive. If it's anything else I couldn't say.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Nicam bug ?


----------



## fatnose (Apr 25, 2005)

Give that man a prize...... Went NTHell digital the other day, and guess what no lisp, no loud distortion, I wonder how many of NTHell's customers are being forced to go digital by NTHell's policy of just running their analogue service down, but that is an issue that will be written about in another forum. Thanks for those who posted, and for those who looked at the post.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Not too surprising, NTL need to switch to digital, look how quickly Sky got rid of their Analogue service


----------

